# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  LIVE Webcast from Rhodes Hall Plantation Every Wednesday 12 to 3 pm

## Rhodesresort

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/rhodes-hall-tv

----------


## Rhodesresort

Watch LIVE FROM JAMAICA - Samuel's Bay National Marine Park LIVE CHAT - hOSTED BY jEFFERSON

----------

